# "One Click for a Roman Orgy!"



## The Shaman

Now that's tasteful!

Just wondering how Eric's grandma feels about those _Caesary_ ads.


----------



## Morrus

I think I type this most days!

If you see an ad which is inappropriate and let us know the URL it is linked to, we can ask for it to be blocked.  We don't select Google ads, and everyone sees different ads based on their location, browsing history, and so on, so the chances are I will never have seen whichever ad it is you're looking at.  But we can ask for specific domains to be blocked if you tell us what they are.


----------



## The Shaman

Morrus said:


> We don't select Google ads, and everyone sees different ads based on their location, browsing history, and so on . . .



Browsing history? I guess my Caligula fetish is catching up with me.

When I see the ad again, I'll grab the url and forward it.


----------



## pawsplay

The Shaman said:


> Browsing history? I guess my Caligula fetish is catching up with me.
> 
> When I see the ad again, I'll grab the url and forward it.




Congratulations on your wedding day!


----------



## El Mahdi

pawsplay said:


> Congratulations on your wedding day!




LMAO!  Don't know if anybody else got it or not, but that was funny...and a little cringe worthy.


----------



## pawsplay

El Mahdi said:


> LMAO!  Don't know if anybody else got it or not, but that was funny...and a little cringe worthy.




LOL I can't give you any XP, so have a high five!


----------



## Crothian

Caesary-2011 New Look- New Code of Honor

just saw it


----------

